# April 4th 1961 26" Schwinn Skipper double straight bar value?



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 27, 2021)

I just traded for this 26" Schwinn Skipper earlier this Sunday, but I'm thinking of either selling it or trading it for something else. I know it was built on April 4th, 1961 according to the serial number, but I don't know how much of the bike is original, outside of the paint. If anyone can give me an idea of how much it's worth/what I could sell/trade it for, please let me know.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2021)

Looks pretty much original other than the seat, grips and most likely the kickstand. Not a single comp on eBay so it must be a scarce model. Lets start the bidding at $100 and see if there's a buyer. 😉


----------



## B607 (Oct 28, 2021)

Are fenders replacements?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 28, 2021)

B607 said:


> Are fenders replacements?



I do not think so, oddly the '61 was advertised with chrome fenders.


Bike from the Dead said:


> I just traded for this 26" Schwinn Skipper earlier this Sunday, but I'm thinking of either selling it or trading it for something else. I know it was built on April 4th, 1961 according to the serial number, but I don't know how much of the bike is original, outside of the paint. If anyone can give me an idea of how much it's worth/what I could sell/trade it for, please let me know.
> View attachment 1503103
> View attachment 1503104
> View attachment 1503105
> ...



You need to get in front of the right buyer and the Cabe would be a good place for that. The double straight bar is a somewhat desirable frame due to it being one year only. Nice fairly complete bike. I could see it going for $300 to the right person.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 28, 2021)

The problem with me is " Skipper" was Barbie's little sister hahaha


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm with GT.  But kickstand much later.  Those fenders do not look right to me either. Could be the tread of the tires filling them up. But front very close to downtube.   These are interesting bikes. Here is a pic of my late 61 that has been in the redo line for way to long.  Notice the different Typhoon like continuous straight bars. Skipper was the nickname of Schwinn's son.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 28, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Looks pretty much original other than the seat, grips and most likely the kickstand. Not a single comp on eBay so it must be a scarce model. Lets start the bidding at $100 and see if there's a buyer. 😉



I had a hunch those were the only unoriginal parts. I wish I figured out how to sell on eBay, but at the rate they keep changing their policies, I don't even want to try anymore. Thanks!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I do not think so, oddly the '61 was advertised with chrome fenders.
> 
> You need to get in front of the right buyer and the Cabe would be a good place for that. The double straight bar is a somewhat desirable frame due to it being one year only. Nice fairly complete bike. I could see it going for $300 to the right person.



I saw one of those ads when I was researching this bike. I would hope the fenders are original, but there's always a chance they could be a replacement.

This is a one year only frame? I thought they were made from at least the late '50s to the early '60s before the continuous bar frame came about. Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a one year frame. I would definitely love to sell it on here or ratrodbikes.com, but I've never shipped a whole bike before, and I doubt anyone would want to drive all the way to Tulsa, Oklahoma to pick it up locally. Is there an in-depth guide for shipping complete bikes for first-timers? I don't know what sort of materials I'll need, outside of a bike box and some pipe insulation, or how much that'll cost. I would like to figure out how to ship bikes, so I can do it more often in the future. 

$300?! Dang, I knew I traded up when I got this bike, but I didn't think I traded _that_ high up! 


coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The problem with me is " Skipper" was Barbie's little sister hahaha



First thing that popped into my head when I saw the name was Gilligan's Island. Which is weird, because I never watched that show. (Parents did though.)


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 28, 2021)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I'm with GT.  But kickstand much later.  Those fenders do not look right to me either. Could be the tread of the tires filling them up. But front very close to downtube.   These are interesting bikes. Here is a pic of my late 61 that has been in the redo line for way to long.  Notice the different Typhoon like continuous straight bars. Skipper was the nickname of Schwinn's son.
> 
> View attachment 1503440



Yeah, I was positive the seat, grips and kickstand weren't original, but I just wanted to be sure. I see what you mean about the fenders. I've got a Hollywood with S7 tires closer to the originals, and they don't fill up the fenders nearly as much as the tires on this bike. These tires almost look like balloon tires, even though they're clearly S7s. I wouldn't be too surprised if the fenders aren't original, but too be fair, I have a 1950 DX that had original fenders, and even they sat closer to the down tube than what looked right. I know the front fender is bowed out at the back, so maybe that's part of it?

You've got a nice one there! If mine had the continuous bars like yours, I'd probably keep this bike, but this frame design always looked off to be, as you've got the seat stays that end right above where the straight bars start/end. It just looked like a missed opportunity. Your bike is the one that seized that opportunity, and looks that much better because of it. I like to call that frame style the "cantilever straight bar," even though I don't know anyone else who calls them that.

Huh, so that's why it's called that. Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes, the chrome fenders were factory on them. They look odd with those fat tires! I thought they were ballooners until I saw the size. I have a black '61 myself, as well as a red '61 Tornado with the same frame. Around mid '61 they changed to the continuous frame bars, which became exclusive on the new for '62 Typhoon.


----------



## Double straightup (Nov 10, 2021)

Skipper is one of my favorite models..ive bought them from 300-1000 depending on accessories and condition..really like the red..i would trade you for something if you were closer..love that bike..


----------



## Double straightup (Nov 10, 2021)

Found a nice 62 last weekend..I wonder if the red for this year is flamboyant red..?


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Nov 10, 2021)

Double straightup said:


> Skipper is one of my favorite models..ive bought them from 300-1000 depending on accessories and condition..really like the red..i would trade you for something if you were closer..love that bike..
> 
> View attachment 1510317



Cool! Looks like you've got quite the collection!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Nov 10, 2021)

Double straightup said:


> Found a nice 62 last weekend..I wonder if the red for this year is flamboyant red..?
> 
> View attachment 1510318



That looks sharp! I wouldn't know on the red, though. I'm not that familiar with Schwinn's paint catalog.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> That looks sharp! I wouldn't know on the red, though. I'm not that familiar with Schwinn's paint catalog.



The cats are online. V/r Shawn


----------



## Double straightup (Nov 10, 2021)

Didnt know one for the 62s was out there..thanks...ya shows same red as typhoon..next on my list along with the bike above if you want to part ways someday


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I'm with GT.  But kickstand much later.  Those fenders do not look right to me either. Could be the tread of the tires filling them up. But front very close to downtube.   These are interesting bikes. Here is a pic of my late 61 that has been in the redo line for way to long.  Notice the different Typhoon like continuous straight bars. Skipper was the nickname of Schwinn's son.
> 
> View attachment 1503440



Probably already mentioned but the fenders look funny because the tires aren’t standard m/w, they are the 2” ballooner style


----------



## Double straightup (Apr 2, 2022)

61 and 62 skipper..both original paint and kickbacks


----------

